# Beverage Refrigerator 24 Inch



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

Retail after tax - $791.29
Texas Coastal Sales price - $600
TYLZA Beverage Refrigerator 24 Inch, 190 Can Built-in/Freestanding Beverage Cooler Fridge with Glass Door and Advanced Cooling Compressor for Beer and Soda or Wine, Low Noise, 37-64 F

Josh  979-479-0865



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

